# USB v. CULT



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Is there an appreciable difference? OR is it just marketing? Both are ceramic. Trying to decide between Record and Super Record.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

OperaLover said:


> Is there an appreciable difference? OR is it just marketing? Both are ceramic. Trying to decide between Record and Super Record.


I think the key word here are "appreciable". Yes; both have ceramic ball in their bearings but the CULT goes one step further and used a different material for the cone/race of the bearing surface. I think the other difference here is that the SR's crank's shaft is Titanium(I'm not 100% sure); perhaps some else could confirm that.

IMO; I have come to a hard realization that no matter how much I spend, it will not increase my top speed  It is nice though to ride on something that is super-smooth :thumbsup:

Good luck with your choice; there is no wrong decision here....


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

bikerjohn64 said:


> I think the other difference here is that the SR's crank's shaft is Titanium(I'm not 100% sure); perhaps some else could confirm that.


The titanium shaft is an option for SR (costs another couple hundred extra); standard for SR is still a steel shaft. At least that was the case for the 2011 group, and I think that's not changed for 2012.


----------

